# A few brand new 10MFAN DADDY-O 6 alto mouthpiece videos from Fredrik Kronkvist



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

This first one is a short teaser video from my friend Fredrik. He said he will have more to send me, and told me he is absolutely blown away by how much more he likes this mouthpiece than his vintage Meyer. He said it "kicks the Meyer NY's ***". ..... I LOVE to hear this stuff.

I hope you enjoy this first short clip.
This shows some of the edgier side with nice punch and vibrancy. Fredrik said its a brighter reed that was just perfect for this gig.






Now listen to the posts below for the warmer side of the Daddy-O from Fredrik.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Time to sit back and chill with some hauntingly beautiful ballad work from Fredrik and his quartet.
*
The Fredrik Kronkvist Daddy-O BALLAD SERIES:*


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

Love these videos! Your pieces are the best deal on the market and the best “boutique” alto pieces I’ve played. I haven’t played the Johannes Gerber alto pieces, but your pieces are less expensive. The Ted Klum pieces are all more expensive, and the Boston Sax Shop has yet to offer an alto mouthpiece, but they’ll be more expensive. I hope folks realize what an amazing price you are offering your pieces for and what an amazing product you’re offering. It maybe time to raise your prices! 
Best,
Ben


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Benjamin Allen said:


> It maybe time to raise your prices!


*NO!*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

"Love these videos! Your pieces are the best deal on the market and the best “boutique” alto pieces I’ve played. I haven’t played the Johannes Gerber alto pieces, but your pieces are less expensive. The Ted Klum pieces are all more expensive, and the Boston Sax Shop has yet to offer an alto mouthpiece, but they’ll be more expensive. I hope folks realize what an amazing price you are offering your pieces for and what an amazing product you’re offering. It maybe time to raise your prices!
Best,
Ben"



Thanks Ben....I truly appreciate your beautiful words!
You have been a big supporter of my mouthpieces and you always call things as you see them, so that means so much to me.
The prices will go up as my 8th year anniversary is coming up. My tenors started out at $385 each since the very beginning, and they are only at $395 each now. 
Time for a price change. No one is making better hard rubber pieces out there....there are just a bunch of guys who charge much more. 


All the best, Mark


----------

